# Would like to buy Los Abrigadoes in Sedona, AZ



## msutton33 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello,

I am trying to understand Los Abrigadoes deeded week resale information I see advertised.  What I’m looking for is a deeded week that I can split up in 2 or 3 night stays.  I would like to check in on a Thursday, Friday or Saturday or really any day usually over the Christmas or New Year’s holiday.  

I don’t think it needs to be a part of DRI as I would like the MF to be a low as possible is this correct thinking?  I’m interested in a one bedroom or a studio.  Can anyone educate me regarding the different types of membership such as platinum, red, silver etc.?  I would like to take my English Bull dog, I heard the resort is pet friendly.  Is this true has anyone taken their pet?  

I would appreciate reading anyone’s thoughts or ownership experience on what would be the best type of deed to look for.  I am not interested in renting.

Thank you


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 30, 2012)

*This is a DRI Resort*

Los Abrigados is now owned by DRI so you cannot avoid dealing with them. If you buy a deeded week, I don't believe you can divide it unless you go through Interval International.  The maintenance fees for Los Abrigados will or have already gone up. The resort is located in the heart of Sedona, but is in need of refurbishment. DRI will bring it up to standards for them. 

The loyalty levels that you are speaking of are silver, gold and platinum. These are for members of DRI's Club. You would have to be a points owner to reach these levels.  These levels can only be attained by owning a certain amount of points. Siver elite needs 15,000 Gold elite needs 30,000 and Platinum elite needs 50,000 points. Each level gives you added benefits but also added maintenance fees. If you buy a deeded week, you will have no need for these levels.


----------



## msutton33 (Dec 30, 2012)

*MF*

Does anyone know if MF higher if you can check in friday, saturday and sunday vers friday to friday or saturday to saturday.


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 30, 2012)

Maintenance fees are not determined by check in days. They are determined by the Homeowners Association when they are putting the budget together for the next year.  Your check in date has nothing to do with what you pay in maintenance fees,

It sounds to me that you should wait and read some more here on TUG before buying into a timeshare.  It may help you save money and avoid getting into something that you may regret.


----------



## msutton33 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Yes, I will do that!*

Does anyone know if there is an up coming special assessment that this resort?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 30, 2012)

I think that for the type of use you envision, renting is going to be your best bet. When you own a TS, you frequently have to book as much as a year in advance of when you want to use it. I am just not seeing how this will work out with the 'short stays' you have said you want.

Those studios at Los Abrigados are similar to a Residence Inn type place with no defined bedroom and a 'kitchenette' with no oven and 2 burner cooktop.

Hope you find what works for you.

Jim


----------

